# Stratton March 16



## skimagic (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm heading to Stratton Wednesday anyone going? I have a 2 for 1 voucher and a six pack


----------



## reefer (Mar 15, 2016)

I plan on being there. pm'd you.
Will be there 10:00 the earliest. Not in any hurry.
I got a ticket.


----------

